# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Аудит сайта >  Сделаю аудит вашего сайта. Расскажу что с ним не так, почему мало клиентов, найду все

## AlexLex1

В наш цифровой век, сайты существуют почти для любой сферы жизни и деятельности. Без них не обойтись: через интернет сегодня происходят сделки, покупки, работа, общение и т.д. Но, к сожалению, большинство сайтов не настолько хороши, как про них думают их владельцы. 

Типичная ситуация: владелец бизнеса заказывает сайт, в студии или у фрилансера, ему все нравится. Далее он покупает рекламу или продвижение и ждет заказов. Но люди на сайт заходят, смотрят, *но ничего не покупают или покупают недостаточно*. В чем проблема?

*Я проведу профессиональный аудит юзабилити вашего сайта*, расскажу и покажу что с ним не так и дам рекомендации, как все исправить. Опыт работы вебмастером с 2008 года.

*Вам подойдет данная услуга, если:*

1. Посетители совершают мало целевых действий на сайте (заказ, заполнение формы, подписка и т. д. )
2. Плохие поведенческие факторы: посетители ненадолго задерживаются на сайте и просматривают мало страниц.
3. Вам сделали сайт и нужно провести предварительную оценку, перед запуском.
4. Вам просто нужен удобный и конкурентоспособный сайт.

*Что входит в анализ?*

1. Анализ всех страниц сайта (дизайн, удобство расположения элементов, типографика, контрастность, изображения и т. д. )
2. Проверю все элементы: шапка, меню, формы, футер, корзину и прочее.
3. Протестирую сценарий действий на сайте и удобство их выполнения, пройду весь путь пользователя от открытия сайта до целевого действия (например, оформление заказа, заказ обратного звонка и т. п. ).

Тестирую и мобильную и десктопную версию сайта.

Предоставлю отчет в формате .PDF со скриншотами, комментариями и рекомендациями.
Этот файл вы сможете использовать как ТЗ для верстальщика, программиста или дизайнера, для внесения правок.
В отчёте будет столько недостатков, сколько найду без ограничения по времени.  

*Цена: 1000 рублей.*

Сделать заказ и посмотреть демо-отчет можно на Кворке: https://kwork.ru/usability-testing/1...vety-v-otchete

Телеграм для связи: @alexlexxxx

----------


## AlexLex1

Ап. Свободен для заказов. Сделаю за 24 часа.

----------


## AlexLex1

Актуально. Принимаю заказы.

----------


## AlexLex1

Актуально, свободен для заказов. Готов выполнить быстрый юзабилити-аудит за 24 часа, за ту же цену. 

Если хотите оплатить напрямую (на карту или webmoney), то пишите в Telegram: alexlexxxx

*Для пользователей этого форума, при заказе напрямую, сделаю скидку 20%, то есть за 800 рублей!* Для получения скидки укажите ссылку на эту тему в телеграме.

Если хотите заказать на Кворке, то сначала напишите в личку (https://kwork.ru/user/alexlex) и укажите сайт для аудита. 
Если с сайтом все хорошо, то так и напишу, не буду лить воду. Если проблем на сайте не много (2-3), укажу их вам бесплатно!

----------


## AlexLex1

Актуально, принимаю заказы. До конца месяца, при прямом заказе, через телеграм @alexlexxxx скидка 20%.

----------

